# wifes Dutch pensions



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

My wife gets 2 pensions from the Dutch. She is a Dutch national and has no US income. She does have a SSN.
Do I have to report her pensions on my tax return. I plan to file single as I have my military pension to report. I have read the treaties and decided I don't have to report my Dutch pensions the way its spelled out in the treaties, if I understand them good. So if I only have my mil. pension to report do I have to report hers.
I know if I file joint I get another exemption but her pension would make the income we report high.


any help is appreciated

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Just thought of this. Would her Dutch pensions be considered i9ncome where I can used the exemption of foreign income to exclude it. Don't know if that would work.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are married to a non-resident alien, then you file as married filing separately. Just because she has a US SS number doesn't mean you have to include her or her income on your return.

If you file a paper return, you can simply enter "NRA" (non resident alien) where it asks for spouse's name and SSN. If you would rather e-file, you probably have to enter her SSN and name - I've never been able to get the e-filing thing to take my return without my spouse's name and SSN. But filing on paper it really doesn't matter.

For the married filing separately status, you include only your own income. And, yeah, you don't really have to go through all the motions of reporting your non-US pensions. Her pensions don't figure at all on your US return.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Abramns said:


> Just thought of this. Would her Dutch pensions be considered i9ncome where I can used the exemption of foreign income to exclude it. Don't know if that would work.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bernie McKenna


You can't use the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion on pensions. They are considered "unearned" income. Just leave her income off your return.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll do that. Thanks again for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

would I use the 1040. She doesn't have to sign and she is can't be used as an exemption right

Thanks for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually I did use the 2555ez so I guess I have to amend some returns??

Thanks for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You always have to use the 1040. (Prior to this year, there were a couple versions - 1040A, 1040EZ - but no more.)

But no, pension income is not excludable under the FEIE. 

Just file as "married, filing separately" and you'll be fine.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks

Bernie


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

That she has a SSN suggests that at one point she might have had a green card. If she did, then did she formally relinquished it rather than just let it lapse? 

If not, then technically she could have a filing requirement too.

Many on this forum would suggest to simply to let that one go through to the keeper, and I am not going to suggest otherwise. But just a reminder that immigration and tax status are not the same.


----------



## fridges (Sep 5, 2016)

If pensions are paid and are taxed at source then you do not have to report them.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually they took it from her at Kennedy when we came home.They never notified her that it needed to be redone so he cut a piece off to invalidate it and said she could renew but being she was living here that she didn't need to

Bernie


----------

